# Wasps between in fascia gap during winter, attn: wasp experts



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why not spray in there now and fix the gap?
I'd be counter boring a hole deep enough so the hex head on a 6" long deck screw would be below the surface, drilling a clearance hole in the fascia and a pilot hole in the ridge beam.
Lowes and Home Depot carry long ceramic deck screws.
The best tool to use to drive the screws would be an impact driver.
Counter boring can be done with a Forister bit or a paddle bit. It's just a flat bottomed hole.
Use two screws.
Hole can be filled with Durhams water putty.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

it's so cold they can hardly even move. scrape them out, spray all up in there, and then close that gap.

I would think that they are inseminated queens looking to ride out the winter. once it warms up they'll all fly out and find nesting sites. but I wouldn't wait, might as well take care of them now while it's cold and they are slow and few in numbers.


----------



## eastvantrading (Dec 18, 2006)

Thank you both! 

Gustavas - will spraying them directly now have any effect if they are not moving due to cold? I'm a little nervous about scraping them out and would prefer to spray first if it will help incapacitate them. Or if it's cold, will they stay incapacitated even if disturbed? 

Is it likely there is a nest, or more queens behind what I can see?

Here's a closeup pic, as clear as I can get!


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

I don't think there is a nest, looks like they are just packed in their by themselves. with it being cold i don't think you will notice a difference with them being sprayed vs just scraping them out, but a can of wasp killer certainly wouldn't hurt.

looks like there are 2 screws already in the wood and just tightening them up would crush all of them, but i would want it cleaned out instead of crushed wasps.


----------



## eastvantrading (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks again, I sprayed 'em. And they dropped one by one, revealing another "layer" of wasps. Kept spraying 'til they all fell out, about 50 of them in total.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

way to get in there are get it done. good job!


----------

